# Guest Watchers on Reality GON Forum...



## BlackArcher (Apr 4, 2008)

I know from the bombardment yesterday that there exists ...quite a few of you onlookers....

You Look,  But not say.....
You get your coffee in the morning...
Kick your feet back in your easy chair...
Turn your computer on...  and

Log into REALITY GON FORUM...
It makes your day to listen to us cut up...
Now You Too can be part of this reality...

You have an open invitation to put your smack in this thread....
So what! You can't hit the barn never mind the barn door.
So what!  You are shy (we don't know who you are anyways)
But...
You too can be part of this Reality Sit-Com (Sit in front of the computer) 
Join the Smack Talking, Archery Loving, Loud Mouth Community...

Lets hear it from You "Guest Watchers"
Do you think you have smack ....Jum in but .... and Keep it clean..
No more giggles, smiles laughter with out at least 1 line of smack...Lets hear your best...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 4, 2008)

I am a watcher


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Me too...... No smack talking here........... lol


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 4, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am a watcher



There are no feet in that avatar!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 4, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> There are no feet in that avatar!!!



he just got done dippin' his toes in the coffee...stay tuned for what happens next.


----------



## GaBear (Apr 4, 2008)

BA
 It wouldn't do me anygood Cause we all know that the Bear can't hit what he aims at. Plus it helps if your yardage is close LOL. So No I Can't Shoot.......There I Said It


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 4, 2008)

That Jim got some Smack in him...I can tell...
Branch:You got some too lets hear it....Smack Master..


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 4, 2008)

Lead by example  
let the bow do most of the talkin


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 4, 2008)

*Huh?*



BlackArcher said:


> So what! You can't hit the barn never mind the barn door.



Just who you talkin'  bout, Big E?


----------



## Chiller (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got some fatboy's, I'm all over that 8 ring now!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2008)

*You know who...*



Miss Ginger said:


> Just who you talkin'  bout, Big E?


This forum is dedicated to those whose day we make.
Now do I really need to name a few peeps...?
I can... Buuuuut  ehh that won't be right...


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*

To all you guests outside looking in
You're no doubt thinking
What a crazy bunch of women and men

I don't know how to say it
Or where to start
But I love these guys like 
Brothers and sisters
Down deep in my heart

We talk a lot of smack
and this is for sure
But our hearts are in the right place
And our intentions are pure

History has proven time and again
There's nothing we won't do to 
Help out a friend

We've got names like BA, Alligood,
Young Gunna, Slider, and DMedd
Saying all kinds of things that
Pop into our head

We all think we're good at this
Smack talking thing
But we all know we recently
Lost our king

So if you're hesitant about joining in
Come on in and see
We're nothing more than one big, happy
FAMILY

God bless you Exrings


----------



## hound dog (Apr 5, 2008)

Amen Brother


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 5, 2008)

dmedd said:


> To all you guests outside looking in
> You're no doubt thinking
> What a crazy bunch of women and men
> 
> ...


      



The man Speaks THe TRUTH its AlL ABOUT THE BROTHERHOOD


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 5, 2008)

good shot there DMEDD


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2008)

*Dmedd..Well Said.......*

Here Here...This one is for you... Since I don't drink..


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 5, 2008)

nice one, dmedd


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 6, 2008)

You The Man Dmedd Well Said My Brother From Another Mother Holla!


----------

